
LOCATE – accurately determine the location of emergency (911) callers - ndabas
https://github.com/ndabas/LOCATE
======
ndabas
Author here. Inspired by John Oliver's segment[0] on 911, I've drafted a
system which can communicate the location of emergency callers, but without
any major infrastructure upgrades. I have no idea how to reach somebody who
might be interested in getting this implemented. Can somebody help?

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-XlyB_QQYs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-XlyB_QQYs)

